# drivers side wipers with spoiler



## CRUZE (Nov 24, 2010)

Does the owners manual say?


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

PIAA Super Silcone Sporza have the air foils and come in black or carbon. I have them on my Porsche. Cruze is 24 DS 18 PS for 2011.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

jlalill said:


> has anyone bothered to see/ask what the OEM's for the wiper blades are?
> as the drivers side has a spoiler...
> 
> PIAA makes one for about 28u.s. 24inches...but they aren't the oem's...
> ...


ive seen ones with spoilers before. but usually people just put them on their stock wipers. it helps the wipers move easily when driving into a head wind.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

the spoilers really help, i had them on my car before but someone stole it lol
before my wipers use to lift a little when driving on the freeway and never cleaned the windshield properly, they really help and improve the wipers cleaning power.... i believe any auto parts store should have it if you need


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

Summit Racing Equipment has them too.

Driver's side black PIAA 93360 - PIAA Super Sporza Silicone Wiper Blades - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Driver's side CF PIAA 93460 - PIAA Super Sporza Silicone Wiper Blades - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Passenger side black PIAA 93345 - PIAA Super Sporza Silicone Wiper Blades - Overview - SummitRacing.com

For some reason, they don't show the passenger side in CF.

MHF


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I haven't checked to see if the replacement blades from the dealer ( P/N 95161605 & 95161606) are exactly like the factory, with the d/s spoiler. I am going next week and check. I bought a pair of some cheap crap brand at Advance auto, and they suck. The other "better" brands are rediculously priced. Might as well get OEM, they lasted almost 2 years here in Florida. Between the heat and heavy rain, that's a testimonial to thier quality. The cheap parts store replacements, usually last about 6 months.:th_coolio:


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Its a total piss off that the wipers are two different sizes. That means if I want some reflex wipers I have to buy two different sets.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Lightz39 said:


> Its a total piss off that the wipers are two different sizes. That means if I want some reflex wipers I have to buy two different sets.


They have been doing that since the mid 90s. My big beef is that you cannot buy refills anymore! You have to buy the whole blade Back in the 80s(when I worked in Auto parts), you could buy refills and just replace the rubber portion of the blade and since they were the same size you could replace both of them for @ $2. I can see why they may want to replace the whole assembly, once you removed the refill(some people were not even qualified to do that) and replace it with the new one sometimes they stayed together and sometimes not. What it really comes down to: Money! Instead of allowing you buy just what you need, you have to buy the whole assembly for 4 times the price times 2(one for each side)


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman said:


> They have been doing that since the mid 90s. My big beef is that you cannot buy refills anymore! You have to buy the whole blade Back in the 80s(when I worked in Auto parts), you could buy refills and just replace the rubber portion of the blade and since they were the same size you could replace both of them for @ $2. I can see why they may want to replace the whole assembly, once you removed the refill(some people were not even qualified to do that) and replace it with the new one sometimes they stayed together and sometimes not. What it really comes down to: Money! Instead of allowing you buy just what you need, you have to buy the whole assembly for 4 times the price times 2(one for each side)


The two times I tried the insert holding clip on the blade broke. The clips that hold the inserts in have really gotten flimsy.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> They have been doing that since the mid 90s. My big beef is that you cannot buy refills anymore! You have to buy the whole blade Back in the 80s(when I worked in Auto parts), you could buy refills and just replace the rubber portion of the blade and since they were the same size you could replace both of them for @ $2. I can see why they may want to replace the whole assembly, once you removed the refill(some people were not even qualified to do that) and replace it with the new one sometimes they stayed together and sometimes not. What it really comes down to: Money! Instead of allowing you buy just what you need, you have to buy the whole assembly for 4 times the price times 2(one for each side)


I get refills at Advance, no problem. Just remember, the driver's side is 8mm and the passenger is 6mm.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Most beam style wipers have a spoiler designed into the blade/beam itself, no heavy metal spoiler like the stock blade. Switched to Bosch icons & have not regretted the extra cost. Much easier to keep working properly in the winter with no exposed spring/tension mechanism. 

Drivers side 24in, passenger 18in.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Patman said:


> They have been doing that since the mid 90s. My big beef is that you cannot buy refills anymore! You have to buy the whole blade Back in the 80s(when I worked in Auto parts), you could buy refills and just replace the rubber portion of the blade and since they were the same size you could replace both of them for @ $2. I can see why they may want to replace the whole assembly, once you removed the refill(some people were not even qualified to do that) and replace it with the new one sometimes they stayed together and sometimes not. What it really comes down to: Money! Instead of allowing you buy just what you need, you have to buy the whole assembly for 4 times the price times 2(one for each side)



totally agree - our 96 honda civic had refills we could get both refills for like 5 bucks and always changed them once a year and they cleaned great. the refills are easier to put in IMO.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Last time I switched wipers it took about 60 seconds to replace both. I just bought some Rain X wipers for $12 total this weekend. My stock wipers lasted 2 years.


----------



## mjspiess (Nov 11, 2013)

I just bought a TRICO 45240 refill from RockAuto and it is a direct fit for the driver's side OEM wiper blade with spoiler. I would imagine ANCO Part # N24R would work too. The ANCO comes with 2 refills vs 1 TRICO.


----------

